# Robert Rollock: The antichrist is not one single man



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2022)

The words are, _That the day of the Lord shall not be until the time that that man of sin be revealed._ That man of sin must be revealed ere the Lord come in the world again. This is one thing with that which went before of an universal Apostasy, the coming of an universal Apostasy and the revelation of that man of sin the Antichrist, is one thing in sundry words: For what is the Antichrist but the head of this Apostasy and universal defection? and of all Apostates under the Heavens he is the chief Apostate. Now he is called here _a man,_ the Antichrist as though there were but one person.

Mark it, (for this place is mistaken) When ye hear of this name of the Antichrist, who is here called the man of sin, be not deceived. The Antichrist would persuade you that this name of Antichrist signifies but one man some one person who shall be in the world at such a time. No, the name of Antichrist imports not one man only, but a succession of persons, one after another: in one kingdom or tyranny over the Church of Christ in the world; All this succession of persons is expressed by the name of one man or one person, because they ran on all one course, and every one of them has but one purpose to exercise their time in oppression of the Church of God. Therefore the whole succession is called but on man.

For the reference, see:









Robert Rollock: The antichrist is not one single man


The words are, That the day of the Lord shall not be until the time that that man of sin be revealed. That man of sin must be revealed ere the Lord come in the world again. This is one thing with t…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

